# New cage?



## Lost_souls1 (Feb 26, 2014)

Ok as this is about lofts/cages i thought it might be a good place to ask this. Im planning on getting pigeons again. Only ever had one before and it was when i lived on my uncles farm it died a few weeks ago. Sadly i was not around during its last moments as i moved out of my uncles place last year and had no place to keep it and didn't want to separate it from its flock. Ok i live in the city and have no back yard to put pigeons in so i was wondering if something likes this would be big enough for 3 or 4 pigeons. They will have run of the house when i am home just don't want them out when im not home as them i cant watch them and they might get hurt.

http://www.amazon.com/Prevue-Produc...11_a1_4_p?ie=UTF8&refRID=0F8NDNCMJVGY3J3C433A


----------

